# MTD KZ6 Opinions?



## Beardyman (Apr 11, 2010)

I decided to pick up playing bass recently, and i'll be picking up a 6 string. I looked at a lot of different models, but the MTD KZ6 was always at the top of my list. I didn't expect to be able to afford one, but I found one at a pretty good used price, and i'm about to jump on it.
But, i've never tried one of these, and have no place to try one. Does anybody have experience with any of the MTD line? 
Hows the fretwork, electronics, etc? Should I have any worries, or are these things solid? 

The band i'll be playing in plays things similar to The Black Dahlia Murder, Despised Icon, Job For A Cowboy, etc. Will this bass hold its own, or should I be looking elsewhere?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't see why it wouldn't. I haven't played that exact model, but most of the MTDs I've played have been very nice basses. Try to play the one you buy first to make sure there aren't any neck/fretwork issues thoiugh.


----------



## Beardyman (Apr 11, 2010)

Like I said, I have no way to try it. I'm buying the bass off a TalkBass forumite whos halfway across the world from me. 
But, if the general opinion of the MTD line is that they're solid, and a great bass for the money, I think i'll buy it.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 11, 2010)

That's generally what I've heard. I'm not a huge fan of the neck profiles (I'm a picky fucker thanks to tendonitis so I tend to go for the chunkier Schecter Stiletto Studio 5 and 6-string necks in a similar price range) but they all look and sound pretty good.


----------



## sami (Apr 11, 2010)

They're definitely awesome looking because of the burl top. I've never played one, but I'd totally love to try one out!! Can't be that bad considering they're not really priced cheap in the first place!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 11, 2010)

The Import MTD stuff is pretty solid, especially for the price. I didn't think the electronics were that great on it, but they were certainly decent, and are easy to replace in the long run.


----------



## Beardyman (Apr 12, 2010)

@ Tremjin How would you describe the necks on them? Shapewise I mean, and how are the shoulders?

@ Sami I totally agree that they're cool looking. Those Burl tops look stunning. The model i'm specifically looking at has the natural finish burl top and a maple board, thats a lot of pale wood, but I love that look!

@ Max How bad were the electronics? Was it just that they weren't anything special, but definitely usable? Or, are they really just not great?

Cheers guys!


----------



## giantchris (Apr 14, 2010)

The MTDs I've played were mostly old but they had slightly bigger then jazz style necks but not as big as a P. I'd be curious how big their 6xers are.

I forgot to add it was also extremely comfortable and fast playing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 14, 2010)

The electronics were certainly usable, but considering that basses that cost half as much have better, it was quite underwhelming. The pre-amp on the one I tried just didn't seem to be very responsive.

Don't get me wrong, it was very solid, it's just that for a bass in the $1400 range it left a lot to be desired. I mean, that's used Spector, Warwick, and Music-Man territory. 

It's certainly not a deal breaker.


----------



## Beardyman (Apr 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The electronics were certainly usable, but considering that basses that cost half as much have better, it was quite underwhelming. The pre-amp on the one I tried just didn't seem to be very responsive.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it was very solid, it's just that for a bass in the $1400 range it left a lot to be desired. I mean, that's used Spector, Warwick, and Music-Man territory.
> 
> It's certainly not a deal breaker.


 
Thats very true, could you reccomend any 6 string basses made by Spector, Warwick, Music Man or other that I could get used for around $800-900?

I've always thought the MM Bongo 6 looked awesome.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 14, 2010)

Beardyman said:


> Thats very true, could you reccomend any 6 string basses made by Spector, Warwick, Music Man or other that I could get used for around $800-900?
> 
> I've always thought the MM Bongo 6 looked awesome.



I've seen some of the older Spector's from right after the Kramer era (when they switched back to Spector from SSD) go for about $600 (made in the USA) and if you want something newer the Legend series are pretty solid, and for Warwick I've seen Thumb 6 bolt-ons form a few years back go for about $1000 in near flawless condition. 

Though, I didn't realize you were getting a pretty good deal. In that case also look into some of the used Yamaha TRB6 basses, as well as the Ibanez SR1006 and BTB1006. Those all frequently go for under $1000 and are some knock out basses all around.

Though, please, don't let me dissuade you from getting the MTD, they are nice basses, and for that price ($800 - $900) it's certainly worth picking up.


----------



## Beardyman (Apr 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've seen some of the older Spector's from right after the Kramer era (when they switched back to Spector from SSD) go for about $600 (made in the USA) and if you want something newer the Legend series are pretty solid, and for Warwick I've seen Thumb 6 bolt-ons form a few years back go for about $1000 in near flawless condition.
> 
> Though, I didn't realize you were getting a pretty good deal. In that case also look into some of the used Yamaha TRB6 basses, as well as the Ibanez SR1006 and BTB1006. Those all frequently go for under $1000 and are some knock out basses all around.
> 
> Though, please, don't let me dissuade you from getting the MTD, they are nice basses, and for that price ($800 - $900) it's certainly worth picking up.


 
It definitely is a great price, but i'm not really looking for something that i'm going to want to upgrade later. I'm primarily a guitarist, so I won't be spending a lot of my funds on bass gear unless the band i'm playing bass in gets properly rolling. I'm going to use my Axe-FX rig and get a nice 4x10 bass cab most likely.

But, back on topic, I've been eyeing a lot of those basses actually. Essentially i'd love a Spector Euro 6lx, but I don't know if I could swing that, I don't know what they go for used though. Maybe i'll hold off a couple weeks, save some more funds and keep my eyes peeled for a nice Warwick, or Spector 6.


----------

